# How many poops does your dog do in a day?



## witcheswalk (Aug 27, 2010)

Sorry if this is tmi lol but I am still in the process of trying to get Sadies food right. 

She is currently on Skinners mainainence dry and also 1 tin of chappie (either original or chicken & rice) per day. She also has one or two air dried sausages throughout the day cut up as treats for training purposes or slightly more when we are doing agility training. 

So poops. As soon as we get out on a walk in the morning, she does a poo, and then will tend to do another one or two throughout the course of that walk which lasts an hour and a half hours approximately. She might then do another poo later on in the day or evening. Does that sound about normal? or is this excessive? I worry that the more poop, means that the more fillers and rubbish the food is. 

I intend to change her from maintainence to hypoallergenic salmon Skinners when we have used this 15kg bag up but she had quite loose poop before we moved onto this combination, and Chappie seemed to sort it right out, where her poop is now easy to pick up on walks. :confused1:


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

One or two a day - first thing in the morning or last thing at night; or both depending on what Kilo has been fed. Or scavenged....horse poo anyone? .


----------



## springerpete (Jun 24, 2010)

Can't say that I'm an expert on 'Poo' Frankly I've not been bothered enough to count the number of times my dogs defacate. Providing it's as it should be, I.e no signs of worms Etc. I assume that their bowels know what's required,


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

One maybe two a day depending on what they've eaten


----------



## Lyceum (Sep 25, 2009)

You're right, the more fillers, the more there is not being digested, and thus will come out the other end.

Skinners, which it is IMO the best budget food around, is high in rice, and chappie is full of fillers too. So the vast majority of your dogs diet is actually fillers (oh, that sounds terrible, I'm not slating you at all, I'm a big fan of skinners, and while not so muhc chappie, I know lots use it for dodgy tums). So there will be quite a bit of output.

I feed Wainwrights wet trays (5%) rice, and a few different grain free kibbles (did use Skinners or Arden grange, but Novak can't handle much rice), currently Taste of the Wild (a 7kg bag has lasted me the same as a full sized bag of other foods does), I also feed Simpsons grain free range.

My two go twice a day, usually once after breakfast, Bailey will go once after his tea, and Novak once before bed.


----------



## hope (May 25, 2011)

about 3 a day they are fed on pedigree dry food but also now i give them raw meat a chicken each


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2011)

Usually 1 or 2, sometimes a third on a walk if she's really excited or if another dog is doing one!

I second what Lyceum said though - Skinners is very high in rice so that's what's coming out the other end


----------



## DirtyGertie (Mar 12, 2011)

Two nice firm small poops a day, occasionally one. Poppy is raw fed.


----------



## toryb (Jul 11, 2011)

We are getting about 6-7 poops per DAY here at the moment and Blue is on Burns pork and potato


----------



## henry (Mar 16, 2009)

One or two, Henry is fed on Acana and Naturediet/Natures Menu, etc.


----------



## wyntersmum (Jul 31, 2011)

my Colin is 16 weeks old and i put him on pedagree chum and he really poos every couple of hours some times a full poo and sometimes drops.
im trnsfering him onto raw and will be fully "hopfully" by beggining of next week, and i have already noticed that when i gave him even just 2 chucken wings in that day his poo was defenatly less. im hiving him tripe with veg thismorning then hes having chicken wings for his dinner and 1/4 tin of ped chum (just because i hav 2 tins left) when there gone he will be on raw completely he loves it lol im reading the tom lonsdale book at min and he says (whitch is obviouse no i look back) that with raw evry last bit of that food is used by the dog. the tins have grains in whitch the dog dosnt need. he dose say about the dry but cant find it at min.


----------



## hyper Springer (Jan 8, 2010)

Wilson knocks out 3 perfect pipes a day and the occasional Spinger excitment poo(not so solid)

Some days even after his dinner\scraps he dosnt knock one out till the morning and after being baked all night is solid as a lump of wood:cornut:

Im just glad the occasional springer excitment springer poo is not on my lovely lawn:mad5:


----------



## mollymo (Oct 31, 2009)

Ours are on WW dry salmon and potato and WW trays and will poo no more than two or three times a day


----------



## Nellybelly (Jul 20, 2009)

Almost always 2. Very rarely just once or 3 times....but almost always 2.


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

1 or 2 a day Bobby is fed ww wet and ww cereal free dry


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Heidi is 2 a day and like Wilson, cooks them overnight. Sometimes 2 in the morning, just before and after brekkie and that's it for the day. An occasional 3 but rarely.
She's on wet, mostly ZP and a few duck and spud kibble/F4D mousse meals.


----------



## tinaK (Jun 12, 2010)

One a day - always first thing. She is fed on ziwipeak


----------



## toryb (Jul 11, 2011)

Is it wrong that I have Poo envy reading this thread??!! :lol:

It has now become my aim in life to get Blue to reduce his amount of poo's...oohh the ambition!!


----------



## sianrees1979 (Feb 27, 2009)

1-2 normally one first thing in the morning and one after dinner dai gets 15g burns alert for brekkie and 1/3 naturediet tray for dinner (abit less if he has treats during the day) and he gets 1-2 burns keltie biscuits before bed


----------



## Lyceum (Sep 25, 2009)

toryb said:


> Is it wrong that I have Poo envy reading this thread??!! :lol:
> 
> It has now become my aim in life to get Blue to reduce his amount of poo's...oohh the ambition!!


I think to do that you'd have to change food. Clearly if so much is coming out, the food does sit that well with him.


----------



## toryb (Jul 11, 2011)

Lyceum said:


> I think to do that you'd have to change food. Clearly if so much is coming out, the food does sit that well with him.


Yes we are going to switch but I really really dont want to bin almost £50 worth of burns  So i think we have at least another 3 weeks or so on just burns before we start mixing...


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

toryb said:


> Is it wrong that I have Poo envy reading this thread??!! :lol:
> 
> It has now become my aim in life to get Blue to reduce his amount of poo's...oohh the ambition!!


You'll get there flower I hope 

The boys (cresteds) go once maybe twice a day.

Willow the retriever ONLY goes on walks, however retrievers notoriously will squeeze out every last bits$ of there systems whilst out, starting off with one good big firm poo and then ending up wasting poo bags on tiny little bits at the end of the walk. :scared:


----------



## Rottsmum (Aug 26, 2011)

Dane two per day regular as clockwork one in the morning and one in the evening. He'll also only poo in the garden, never out on walks.

Rottie 3 per day, 1 morning, one afternoon, one evening and he'll go anywhere


----------



## Lyceum (Sep 25, 2009)

toryb said:


> Yes we are going to switch but I really really dont want to bin almost £50 worth of burns  So i think we have at least another 3 weeks or so on just burns before we start mixing...


Oh lord, neither would I lol.

Have you thought about wet foods?

Nature diet is 18 trays for about £13. Wainwrights is 12 for about £8-9. Both are basically all meat with a bit of rice and veg so should reduce output considerably.


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

Mavis once a day and she is fed Burns, Chester Twice a day he is fed fish4dogs


----------



## Bellaboo1 (Aug 10, 2011)

toryb said:


> Is it wrong that I have Poo envy reading this thread??!! :lol:
> 
> It has now become my aim in life to get Blue to reduce his amount of poo's...oohh the ambition!!


LOL you and me both hun 

Just a thought, are you feeding him the recommended amount because sometimes overfeeding will produce more poo. I am going to have another look at the amounts i am feeding because i think maybe that could be the problem. I don't weigh every time i feed, but i have weighed a few times to see how much and now i do it by eye. It could be that i am giving too much so i will have another weigh i think


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

Mainly all once a day - the greyhounds may go twice - ahhh the joys of raw feeding


----------



## toryb (Jul 11, 2011)

Lyceum said:


> Oh lord, neither would I lol.
> 
> Have you thought about wet foods?
> 
> Nature diet is 18 trays for about £13. Wainwrights is 12 for about £8-9. Both are basically all meat with a bit of rice and veg so should reduce output considerably.


He has half a tray of ND with his evening meal at the moment...



bellaboo1 said:


> Just a thought, are you feeding him the recommended amount because sometimes overfeeding will produce more poo. I am going to have another look at the amounts i am feeding because i think maybe that could be the problem. I don't weigh every time i feed, but i have weighed a few times to see how much and now i do it by eye. It could be that i am giving too much so i will have another weigh i think


yep i spoke to Burns last week and they suggested putting him down to 250g per day with the ND and I have done that and its only reduced the amount each times he goes but not reduced the frequency...

I really would like to give raw a stab but i just have no where that I could defrost/prepare loads of raw meat without becomg a germ freak about the kids getting hold of etc :confused1: No garage/utility room or anything.. Kibble is all about convienience


----------



## henry (Mar 16, 2009)

toryb said:


> He has half a tray of ND with his evening meal at the moment...
> 
> yep i spoke to Burns last week and they suggested putting him down to 250g per day with the ND and I have done that and its only reduced the amount each times he goes but not reduced the frequency...
> 
> I really would like to give raw a stab but i just have no where that I could defrost/prepare loads of raw meat without becomg a germ freak about the kids getting hold of etc :confused1: No garage/utility room or anything.. Kibble is all about convienience


How about a good compromise between kibble and raw? Maybe increasing the Naturediet would be worth a try? You could use the kibble just as a "topper" perhaps?


----------



## witcheswalk (Aug 27, 2010)

How much of the Natures Diet would you need to feed a 24kg dog? How much would it cost for a week? I am now thinking I need to change the chappie for something else. I cant change the Skinners yet ( I am going to get the hypoallergenic one next time) as I have almost a full bag left. But am thinking that I could start with changing the wet food now, and keeping the kibble the same as a half way house so to speak. Just cant afford to change to something that is going to cost me loads more. xxx


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

witcheswalk said:


> How much of the Natures Diet would you need to feed a 24kg dog? How much would it cost for a week? I am now thinking I need to change the chappie for something else. I cant change the Skinners yet ( I am going to get the hypoallergenic one next time) as I have almost a full bag left. But am thinking that I could start with changing the wet food now, and keeping the kibble the same as a half way house so to speak. Just cant afford to change to something that is going to cost me loads more. xxx


This should help I hope: Naturediet


----------



## PIGDOG (Sep 15, 2011)

My lab and Beagle do two per day. One morning, one evening and they are fed on Skinners.

I moved from JWB and my dogs are doing great on it, better in fact


----------



## Sparkle (Jan 28, 2010)

Everyone goes once a day and each of them tend to have one day a week with no poos


----------



## witcheswalk (Aug 27, 2010)

Thank you Dogless, it says Sadie would need 2.6 packs a day, so say one in the morning, one in the evening with a sprinkle of kibble on each, and a few treats for training. Works out quite expensive really but will have a think. xxx


----------



## ballybee (Aug 25, 2010)

If I'm on the farm Tummel will usually poo twice a day( sometimes he'll hold one back so he does 3 the next day). In pittenweem he can do upto 6 but I think it's because we do a lot more walking(after the initial poo it's usually drubs and drabs along the walk) but the average is about 4 

It's nice being able to talk poo and not feel like I'm grossing anyone out


----------



## staffybella (Sep 26, 2011)

3 days ago my staffy cross was going around 4-5times a day that was on natures menu, now i'm giving her a go on a raw diet and in the last 3 days she's only gone 1-2 times a day :001_cool:


----------

